# Dallas Hav Groomer Recommendations?!



## Teddy's Human (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding someone who knows how to do a Havanese in Dallas and am wondering if there's anyone around my area that has a groomer they'd recommend?! They all keep shaving his bangs/eyebrows off, much to my horror and despite my insistence!

Thank you!

Nicole


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I recommend finding a home groomer. Scout and Truffles groomer is wonderful. It is less stressful for them being groomed at home. I have also learned a lot from watching her. My first havanese would usually come back shaved. They would always say he was matted. I would definitely stay and watch while Teddy is being groomed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Another option is to find a groomer who will allow you to stay while your dog is being groomed. I NEVER leave my dogs with a groomer, so they never have a chance of "unauthorized chopping!"


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Another option is to find a groomer who will allow you to stay while your dog is being groomed. I NEVER leave my dogs with a groomer, so they never have a chance of "unauthorized chopping!"


I agree with Karen that you need to stay with Teddy while being groomed if you take him to a shop. It's also important to make sure your dog has absolutely no matting before being groomed. They just don't have time to dematt with other dogs waiting. That's why I like a home groomer. She know my dogs and knows the time involved. So there is never a rush to finish them. Scout and Truffles love their groomer!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Find a good upclose head shot of a Hav online that you like and show the groomer. I've never had any luck telling anyone what I wanted. In fact if you waited to trim your own pup until after 6 months, you should have a great natural puppy style pic. I have a good friend who owns and breeds Havanese in Dallas. She also happens to own a pet shop with grooming available. I've never used her groomers, but you might try them. The shop is Odyssey Pets. Here's their contact info. Also, you will need to find someone who can trim the face with scissors and a comb, not clippers. You'll never get a natural puppy look with clippers.

Odyssey Pets
14999 Preston Rd. Suite 400A
Dallas, TX 75254
972-407-1166


----------



## Teddy's Human (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Karen! I'll give them a try next time! I've taken pictures before, with mixed results - so thank you for the tip on doing the face with scissors! 

Thank you to everyone else too - I'm open to any kind of groomer - in home, mobile, etc. Although I will say he doesn't seem fazed by a trip to the groomers. I always get there before they say he'll be ready though, just to make sure he doesn't spend more time there than necessary.


----------

